# How I do Southeast Asia...



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

There's also some background notes on me in this blog.

M8


----------



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

I want to read your blog M8, but the tiny white text on black background is an eyekiller. Had you considered changing to something more user-friendly?


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by kenz_
> 
> I want to read your blog M8, but the tiny white text on black background is an eyekiller. Had you considered changing to something more user-friendly?


Sorry about that *kenz*. I have experimented with much, but will consider a redesign. I started wearing reading glasses a few years back, so also share in these types of frustrations.

Cheers,

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## kenz (Jul 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

wonderful! as a hua xhiao myself i enjoy listening to stories about the each migrant's stories in the great diaspora. actually i wasn't aware that some of them went to south america. good pictures, seems like you enjoyed yourself immensely. i recommend you also try setting foot in the other countries here.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by acidicboy_
> 
> wonderful! as a hua xhiao myself i enjoy listening to stories about the each migrant's stories in the great diaspora. actually i wasn't aware that some of them went to south america. good pictures, seems like you enjoyed yourself immensely. i recommend you also try setting foot in the other countries here.


Thanks *acidicboy*. I have a suit buying binge planned for this Fall, and will visit several other countries that I have not been to yet while I wait for the suits to be finsihed.

Yes, there are many _Hua Qiao_ in Latin America, and like their cousins in other countries, they make excellent businessmen.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

[email protected]:

Great blog! Your photos are fantastic.

My wife and I were in SE Asia in January (China, Cambodia, Viet Nam, Thailand and Singapore). It was a wonderful trip.

Mentioning that Chinese and Latinos look similar (I don't want any trouble here!!) but aren't the "natives" of North/South America actually Chinese from the prehistoric migration?

Andy


----------



## Étienne (Sep 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> but aren't the "natives" of North/South America actually Chinese from the prehistoric migration?


If you want to take it that far, we are all African, ultimately...


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> [email protected]:
> 
> ...


If you believe in the bridge across the Bering Straits, then yes 

SE Asia is always one of my more enjoyable gigs. There's lots to explore there before and after work.

Cheers,

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> Yes, there are many _Hua Qiao_ in Latin America, and like their cousins in other contries, they make excellent businessmen.


Should I point out that is racial stereotyping and report you to the mods? No...the irony would be lost on you.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Ã‰tienne:

Oui, you are correct.

And I hope we can discuss race without being racist!

Andy


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, the overseas chinese (thats hua qiao to those who are wondering) have something inherent in them that makes them do good in business. i believe its a mix between the trials they faced when they transplanted themselves and the confucian upbringing. i just hope future hua qiao's still keep that spirit in them. if i may suggest, malaysia is a wonderful place to visit (well imo far better than indonesia) and negative publicity aside, us here in the philippines seems to get by with our great beaches and all that. have a great trip!


----------



## malinda (Aug 25, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Wayfarer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I recall deciding on the other thread that we were finished with this. For any who missed my previous post, we *are* finished with this.

Malinda


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> [email protected]:
> 
> ...


More akin to Siberian tribesmen, really. I believe the Athabascan Indian peoples, which include the Najavo and the Apache are thought to have entered the New World much later than other Indian peoples. The question of the pre-Paleoindian migrations to the New World is a complex one with little evidence, but there does seem to be some good evidence for settlement of the New World by other ethnic groups prior to the main Paleoindian migration, as evidenced by the Clovis culture. Perhaps someone more versed in these matters can weigh in with greater authority than I.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do remember the Kon Tiki and Ra expeditions by Thor Heyerdahl.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no greater authority - by I might have been the library more recently. it seems that the present thought is that there was a main immigration to the americas via berring at a specific time, maybe 15,000 years ago or so. but, there seems to be a lot of evidence that there was a smaller, less successful immigration maybe as early as 30,000 years ago. there are 3 or 4 sites in the americas with evidence of humanity here a great deal earlier than can be exmplianed by the main immigration.


----------



## rastafari (Jul 10, 2008)

that website no longer exists.


----------

